# Archie, (: xxx



## cupcake

I know his nails need a trim, hes awful about having them done, the vets have to pin him down, and say hes close to needing to be sedated


----------



## mumoftwopooches

What a sweetie 
my dogs both hate having their claws trimmed too, it takes me days to it as I have to do one claw then let the dog calm down!


----------



## tashi

what a handsome boy


----------



## Vixie

great pic hes lovely


----------



## cupcake

thankyou  i think I took about 40 pics before I got 1 good one lol x


----------



## Guest

cupcake said:


> thankyou  i think I took about 40 pics before I got 1 good one lol x


lol, hes a gorgeous dog we have same trouble taking pics of Milo too, with him being black it only makes it harder! We take so long sometimes he just decides hes gonna eat the camera!


----------



## colliemerles

i usually take loads of pics and when i look through them,, i only have afew that i can actuallly use,,,,,


----------



## plumo72

he's lovely


----------



## Cassiel07

He's so handsome.


----------



## funeral_bell

He's lovely, and thats a lovely pose.....it takes a long time to get a good picture of my dog coz just at the last minute she'll move her head or something!


----------



## nici

lovely pic


----------



## Tory01

Very nice photo i used to have russells.


----------



## MrsNik

mumoftwopooches said:


> What a sweetie
> my dogs both hate having their claws trimmed too, it takes me days to it as I have to do one claw then let the dog calm down!


I have that problem with my two as well....I usualy leave it to my husband then make a fuss of them with some chicken and a nice long walk lmao


----------

